# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Përse djemtë lëndojnë ndjenjat e vajzave?

## theodora*

Tani Kjo Teme Eshte Pak Si Per Te Drejtat E Vajzave Te Cilat Te Drejta Nuk Mund T'i Gjejne Kurre Se Djemte Jane Shume Egoista?

Pse Ju Djemte Kur Degjoni Qe E Dashura Ju Thote I Love You ,ju Nuk I Thoni Te Njejten Gje?
Kaq Turp Keni Ta Thoni?
Nese Nuk Ndjeni Gje Thuajeni , Per Ndryshe Mos U Fshini Shum.

Si Thoni E Ju Goca?

----------


## bebushja

> Tani Kjo Teme Eshte Pak Si Per Te Drejtat E Vajzave Te Cilat Te Drejta Nuk Mund T'i Gjejne Kurre Se Djemte Jane Shume Egoista?
> 
> Pse Ju Djemte Kur Degjoni Qe E Dashura Ju Thote I Love You ,ju Nuk I Thoni Te Njejten Gje?
> Kaq Turp Keni Ta Thoni?
> Nese Nuk Ndjeni Gje Thuajeni , Per Ndryshe Mos U Fshini Shum.
> 
> Si Thoni E Ju Goca?


hmmmmmmm  se di per ju gocat e tjera,por mua me kthehet 10 fish si e shprehura e dashurise,si dhe te tjerat :shkelje syri:  :xhemla:  

mbase ka tipa qe nuk shprehen shume :buzeqeshje: 
ose nuk ndjen te njejten gje
kjo varet nga robi ,nuk mund ta pergjithsosh

----------


## oliinter

nuk eshte elehte te thuash ate fjale pasi do te duhet ta mbash me vone OK.
fjala te dua nuk thuhet sa here qe takon nje vajze qofte edhe per kafe.

shiko njehere ti goce mos ke hecur shume shpejt ne ate lidhje pasi ne djemte nuk e kemi aq te lehte si puna e juaj ta shprehim ate fjale.

respekte

----------


## SaS

theodora edhe mua me ka ndodhur qe nje vajze te me lendoj ndjenjat po nuk mund te them qe jane egoiste vajzat !!!  kshu qe ashtu si lendojne cunat ashtu lendojne gocat !!! sepse kshu eshte jeta me te mirat edhe me te keqijat e veta !!! pse nuk ia ve fajin vetes qe nuk ke arritur ta besh per vete ate mashkull po mendon se te ka lenduar qe ste paska thene te dua kur ia ke thene ti !!! kshu qe theodora veri gishtin kokes edhe mos e gjej ke cunat ne pergjithesi fajin !!! sepse pyll pa derra ska !!! kshu qe ka cuna qe lendojne po ka edhe femra gjithashtu !!! te ishim te gjithe te mire nuk do dallohej e mira !!! une te uroj qe te gjesh njeriun e duhur qe te thote te dua ashtu sic i thua ti !!!

----------


## Clauss

boiz hurd gerlz filing bikoz dhei uant dhem tu lern proper zpelling

----------


## mario_kingu

> Tani Kjo Teme Eshte Pak Si Per Te Drejtat E Vajzave Te Cilat Te Drejta Nuk Mund T'i Gjejne Kurre Se Djemte Jane Shume Egoista?
> 
> Pse Ju Djemte Kur Degjoni Qe E Dashura Ju Thote I Love You ,ju Nuk I Thoni Te Njejten Gje?
> Kaq Turp Keni Ta Thoni?
> Nese Nuk Ndjeni Gje Thuajeni , Per Ndryshe Mos U Fshini Shum.
> 
> Si Thoni E Ju Goca?



se jemi  egoista kjo eshte e verteta edhe kur ju humbasim  ibiem kokes me grushta ;a)

----------


## FierAkja143

"Te dua" thuhet me zemer yllo, jo me goje.  po hariti zemra jote te degjoj ca i thot zemra e tij atehere mos u bej merak.  Kur nje person te do e kupton nga menyra qe te trajton.  Cunat e kan pak me te veshtire nga ne te shprehen me fjal, sidomos ne fillimin e lidhjes po kjo tregon qe din ta vlersojn ate fjal dhe nuk e thon kot thjesht sepse "duhet then."

----------


## Baptist

Ju femrat keni ne cik difek ke ai tranzistori i konceptimit te gjerave. HE HE, Se si nuk ua kap fare qe ca gjera nuk futen ne xhep per te qene tuajat. 

Une cuditem me ju se si nuk shkoni te automati, (sa here qe u vijne para ne llogari), te fusni kartelen ti beni te gjitha "kesh" per ti numeruar te shihni nese jane vertete te gjitha pastaj ti ktheni serish ne automat.

Isha me shoqe njehere dhe na zuri shiu, pas pak ajo me tha: "po bie shi". 
Ia plasa se qeshuri dhe iu pergjegja: "Oooooooop!". 
Kurse shi po binte pavaresisht se cfare flisnim ne...  :shkelje syri: 

Sunny

----------


## e-v0gela

> "Te dua" thuhet me zemer yllo, jo me goje.  po hariti zemra jote te degjoj ca i thot zemra e tij atehere mos u bej merak.  Kur nje person te do e kupton nga menyra qe te trajton.  Cunat e kan pak me te veshtire nga ne te shprehen me fjal, sidomos ne fillimin e lidhjes po kjo tregon qe din ta vlersojn ate fjal dhe nuk e thon kot thjesht sepse "duhet then."



Me fal por kur e do atehere pse sja shfaq , ti thua " te dua me zemer , jo me goje" ..por qe ta di vajza duhet tja tregosh , dmth tja besh te qarte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## goldian

Pse A Kane Ndjenja Vajzat???????

----------


## Baptist

> Me fal por kur e do atehere pse sja shfaq , ti thua " te dua me zemer , jo me goje" ..por qe ta di vajza duhet tja tregosh , dmth tja besh te qarte


Dhe si behet kjo gje, se ne meshkujt vertete jemi pak te ngathet ne kete plan...
 :Lulja3:

----------


## BaBa

Hallall per Temen vajza , keni te drejtat tuaja  keni harru me i vu tapen shishes !!!!


Dy Zemra Qe Duhen Zbuten   :shkelje syri:

----------


## e-v0gela

> Hallall per Temen vajza , keni te drejtat tuaja  keni harru me i vu tapen shishes !!!!
> 
> 
> Dy Zemra Qe Duhen Zbuten


vet firma jote thote : kur fjala del nga zemra godet ne zemer  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alnosa

Moj E Vockle Ke Filluar Dhe Ti Nga Keto ..

He Ti He .do Te Rrah Une Ty ..

----------


## BaBa

> Tani Kjo Teme Eshte Pak Si Per Te Drejtat E Vajzave Te Cilat Te Drejta Nuk Mund T'i Gjejne Kurre Se Djemte Jane Shume Egoista?
> 
> Pse Ju Djemte Kur Degjoni Qe E Dashura Ju Thote I Love You ,ju Nuk I Thoni Te Njejten Gje?
> Kaq Turp Keni Ta Thoni?
> Nese Nuk Ndjeni Gje Thuajeni , Per Ndryshe Mos U Fshini Shum.
> 
> Si Thoni E Ju Goca?



Me mendimin tende e hape kete tem apo Me mendimin e Te dashurit  tende  !!!


Pyll pa derrkuca Dhe pa Drrenusha ska !!!

----------


## BaBa

alnosa po dashurickat snjohin kufi  :perqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Tani Kjo Teme Eshte Pak Si Per Te Drejtat E Vajzave Te Cilat Te Drejta Nuk Mund T'i Gjejne Kurre Se Djemte Jane Shume Egoista?
> 
> Pse Ju Djemte Kur Degjoni Qe E Dashura Ju Thote I Love You ,ju Nuk I Thoni Te Njejten Gje?
> Kaq Turp Keni Ta Thoni?
> Nese Nuk Ndjeni Gje Thuajeni , Per Ndryshe Mos U Fshini Shum.
> 
> Si Thoni E Ju Goca?


Booooo, c fare mendimi paske per djemte ti moj vajze!
E para,nese goca ime do te ma thoshte ate fjale,do te bente mire 
te ma thoshte ne shqip, sepse une anglishten nuk e kuptoj mire :buzeqeshje:  
E dyta ,ti fole per te drejta.Te drejtat e kujt jane mohuar?!Perse
per shkak te disa "individeve"te caktuar duhen quajtur egoiste
qe te gjithe djemte?!Nese je lenduar e dashur,kjo ka ndodhur per
shkak te dobesise tende,nese arrin ta kthesh kete dobesi ne force
atehere nuk do te mposhtesh nga asgje,aq me pak nga nje mashkull.

----------


## e-v0gela

> Moj E Vockle Ke Filluar Dhe Ti Nga Keto ..
> 
> He Ti He .do Te Rrah Une Ty ..


haha  .. u pergjigj ballakumi per mua   :perqeshje:

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

Ka djem qe lendojne ndjenjat e vajzave ashtu sic ka vajza qe lendojne ndjenjat e djemve, madje me shumice  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Laura78

smund te themi qe meshkujt jane egoista,,,,jo te gjithe jane te tille, mgjth kjo i perket pak gjinise mashkullore qe te jete pak i ashper dhe jo shume i embel,,,gjithesesi 

kjo gje me ka bere pershtypje dhe mua ...(dmth ishte fillimi lidhjes sone)
ndaj nje dite papritur degjova nga ai nje "Te dua"

pastaj e pyeta qe si ka mundesi qe u desh kaq shume te degjoja ate fjale nga ti...
pergjigjia ishte shume e thjeshte ,,,,

kesaj fjale i jap shume rendesi ,,ndaj duhej te isha i sigurte kur te ta thoja,,,

ndoshta meshkujt duan me shume kohe ta shprehin , jo qe se ndiejne

----------

